# Brake rubbing noise at low speeds



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

About three days ago, I started to hear this rubbing noise coming from the back of the car whenever I brake and it gets below 10mph. It only makes the sound when the brakes are applied. If I just let the car roll at a very low speed and push the brakes about halfway I can hear this sound. It is a rotational sound since it will it will go out and come back as the wheel turns. If I just let the car roll on its own without hitting the brake, there is no sound.

This leads me to believe that it might be a warped rotor in the rear. At high speeds when I brake the steering wheel does not shake or anything. On this really old forum with another car (they had a similar issue) someone suggested that it could be a wheel bearing. I do not think it is that since, my Mustang had a wheel bearing replaced earlier this year and that was a completely different sound. With the Cruze the only time it will make this sound is when braking and it seems to be as soon as it drops below 10mph. Also these brakes have about 15,000 miles on them.

This is not a grinding noise, it is a rubbing noise. Could this be a warped rotor or something else?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have a model with drums (LS, 1LT, Eco) or rear disc (2lt, LTZ)?

The right rear drum has been problematic on Cruze for some reason. Mine needed cleaning often to keep it from squealing or making dragging noises. Everything looked fine, tried to adjust it like the left one, but it would always come back. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Do you have a model with drums (LS, 1LT, Eco) or rear disc (2lt, LTZ)?
> 
> The right rear drum has been problematic on Cruze for some reason. Mine needed cleaning often to keep it from squealing or making dragging noises. Everything looked fine, tried to adjust it like the left one, but it would always come back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have rear discs. Listening to it again last night it is very difficult to tell whether it is coming from the front or the back. I am almost certain that it is coming from the right side of the car. I did a visual inspection with a bright flashlight and the only thing I see is on the rear left side there is a bit of an unusual wear pattern (see picture), however I have seen it worse before I got them resurfaced about a year and a half ago.

If I need new rotors due to a warped one, should I get coated rotors this time? I have had terrible luck with my rotors rusting up on this car (It has only ever had the OEM GM rotors). My other car (which is not coated) has had the same rotors and pads since 2011, and it had three winters on them (I now store it in the winter) and they still look amazing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like there is something stuck (rock?) in between the pad and the rotor on that wheel.

Can't keep bare metal from rusting, but coated ones paint the "top hat" part if that rusts up on you.

Old trick - take the car for a bit of a drive, and feel around the wheels with the back of your hand and see if one is noticeably hotter than the others. For more than a seat-of-the-pants measurement, an infrared laser thermometer is an amazing tool to have around.

I have had good luck with the Centric Premium rotors on my Gen 1, but the ACD brakes on the Gen 2 are 3 years in and still fine for me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Plus 1 on the Centric High Carbon Rotors


----------

